# ISOM Heaven



## Cigaraholic (Feb 26, 2004)

I decided to go on a little trip today. I had heard of a good cigar store. I walked into the store, very nice looking place. In front of me was the walkin humidor. I could hardly keep from running to get in. I opened the door and entered. Heaven! The first thing that struck me was the aroma. I have been in dozens of walkins in the U.S. none have smelled as good as this. ISOM'S everywhere! I started to feel a little lightheaded with all of the excitement. I didnt know where to begin looking. I examined every square inch of that humidor. I could have spent the rest of my life in there. I had to choose what I would buy. Unfortunately my alternator went on my car this week anf I spent all of my cigar money to fix it. It didnt matter I had to make a purchase, I would have to budget the rest of my money till next payday. I decided after many agonizing minutes to buy 1 romeo Y Julieta Cedros Deluxe, 2 PDS4's, !fonseca Cosaco, and 1 Bolivar Royal Corona. I smoked the Fonseca right away. The first puff and I knew that I had never had a cigar like this before. I have smoked cigars for 15+ years and usually put them out when they get to 1"-1 1/2" But this one I smoked until it was burning me. The other cigars are resting comfortably in my humidor. I now have a dilema. The prices are about the same for these ISOM'S as I pay for a good cigar at my local shop. Maybe it isn't a dilema after all, sorry local shop I wont be buying anymore from you. Life is good.


----------



## MadMac (Dec 6, 2003)

Better don the skii's, it MadMacis a long slide down that slippery Slope!!!! :w 


MadMac


----------



## JDC20 (Feb 11, 2004)

I know what you mean. I felt the same way when I walked into my first LCDH. I wanted to grab one of everything but then the prices kept me in check. :al


----------



## emdub23 (Feb 20, 2004)

LCDH's will do that too you. The first time I went to one was in Vancouver and the lady was pretty annoyed at how long I was taking. But toooooooo bad I was enjoying my brief stay in heaven before I came back to the real World. Cigar shops in the US don't do it for me ever since then. Havana or go home!!!!!


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

LCDH???

Rucy, plese splain this...


----------



## emdub23 (Feb 20, 2004)

La Casa Del Habano


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Gracias


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I thought I saw someone flying past me on the slippery slope!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Naw!
That was me free falling. I haven't even pulled the chute yet!

[LOL]

MoTheMan


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey... Cool
Did they have any of the new Trinidads?
If so: What sizes? and what prices?
.
I hope to be at an LCDH in 58 days.
.


----------



## Cigaraholic (Feb 26, 2004)

They did have some Trinidads but I dint really notice which ones. I am going to go again next week sometime and will let you know.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2004)

I have heard that the new trinis won't be in Canada until mid june..........I hope I'm wrong and they are here earlier, but thats what I heard.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I believe there are 3 sizes besides the original Fundadores.
Any info you could get would be great. I will be in St Maartin's in mid-May for my honeymoon and will pick up a couple samples of each. I have not seen any sample paks to buy as of yet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2004)

Here are the sizes as far as I can figure out:
Trinidad Reyes (TPC)
Trinidad Coloniales (corona)
Trinidad Robustos


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

FYI
Trini's are already available at dealers in several locales overseas!!

MoTheMan


----------



## Veek (Dec 2, 2003)

I remember my first time stepping in to JJ Fox in London. All the great old cigar memorabilia. Not the greatest selection of individuals, but I had to buy some things. 

I then strolled up the street to Davidoff and just stood in there inhaling the room. Wonderful experience.

Topped only by the aged Havana Club rum and Cohiba Robusto at Che.

Nice memories.


----------

